# Woot!! Buck got a new toy!



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

I just picked up a GTX295 Open Box from newegg for $352.50! Oh, I'm gonna have fun with this card. Now I'm off to find a water block for this thing. Mmmm....PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

congrats buck, folded with it yet?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats buck, folded with it yet?


I'll let you know by Wed of next week.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'll let you know by Wed of next week.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet 

Koolance makes a water block for the GTX 295: $160.00

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=778

I had water blocks on 2 3870's and 2 4870's ~ had no problems and they kept the cards nice and cool. I am saving to buy one for my ASUS GTX 295.


----------



## fadedmemories (Mar 21, 2009)

You know some 185.xx versions give you crazy ppd?


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I just picked up a GTX295 Open Box from newegg for $352.50! Oh, I'm gonna have fun with this card. Now I'm off to find a water block for this thing. Mmmm....PPD
> 
> 
> http://www.itnewsonline.com/images/news/ASUS-ENGTX295.jpg



Damn show off! Lol! (I'm Soooo jealous.)


----------



## bogmali (Mar 21, 2009)

Good stuff Buck, can't wait to see how much PPDs you'll get out of them


----------



## SK-1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice price. Could not go wrong with that purchase.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow nice grab man. Should treat you very well. Have fun playing with it


----------



## denice25 (Mar 21, 2009)

congrats mate!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 21, 2009)

Oooh nice ....

But we are all wondering ...
Whatcha gon do with the GTX+'s?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oooh nice ....
> 
> But we are all wondering ...
> Whatcha gon do with the GTX+'s?



Still gonna fold em'. I'm looking for a reasonably priced case with 8 expansion slots so I can fold 2 9800GTX+ and 2 8800GTS 512 together on one rig. I got an old case that i may hack up to accomplish this. I'm trying to consolidate rigs for energy efficiency and the chance to free up my HTPC so I can actually use it for it's intended purpose....LOL


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 21, 2009)

Great stuff Buck. Total folding destruction with this MONSTER.

Now you can show Fit what a 295 can do! hehehe...

I hope he gets jealous and follow you for a TOTAL folding squeeze of a GTX295!!!


----------



## hat (Mar 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Still gonna fold em'.


buck knows when to hold em and when to fold em...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 21, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Great stuff Buck. Total folding destruction with this MONSTER.
> 
> Now you can show Fit what a 295 can do! hehehe...
> 
> I hope he gets jealous and follow you for a TOTAL folding squeeze of a GTX295!!!



That would be ideal. We will call it "The GTX295 Folding Challenge". And to think I almost had second thoughts about buying it, LOL.


----------



## mmaakk (Mar 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And to think I almost had second thoughts about buying it, LOL.



Are you NNNUUUTTTSSS

Just click here:

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=021233&cid=999.243.390

...and yeah you can "LOL" about us north of the border.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 24, 2009)

I saw another ASUS GTX295 for $352.50 last night. I almost grabbed a second one, but rationality took hold and I deleted it from my cart. Well, mine will be here Thursday and I'm preparing the rigs now. I should be pushing 90K+ ppd after the upgrades. Has anyone heard from Beertintedgoggles? He like disappeared...


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's a great deal...wow...congrats man!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm stuck here in Naples with barely more than dial up speed.  Tomorrow I have to drive up to Rome at the ass crack of dawn.  Unfortunately I shut off my machines before flying over here for work last week.  They'll be back up Saturday night as long as nothing unexpected happens with our systems over here.  At least the wine is good, buffalo mozzerela is great, and espresso even better!

By the way, nice upgrade.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome, wish i had one of those.


----------

